# MySQL Datum umwandeln



## fuxxor (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe in meiner Datenbank eine Tabelle mit dem Namen Datum. In dieser Tabelle möchte ich versch. Daten im Format DATE speichern.

Eine Funktion zur Datumsumwandlung von DATE(YY-MM-DD) ins deutsche Fromat habe ich bereits gefunden.
Wie kann ich diese Umwandlung in die entgegengesetzte Richtung machen?
Also... deutsches Format -> YY-MM-DD


----------



## Radhad (12. Juli 2004)

TO_DATE("ZELLE",YY-MM-DD)


----------



## Samuel (12. Juli 2004)

```
function changeDateFormat($date) {
    list($d, $m , $y) = explode("-", $date);
    return $y."-".$m."-".$d;
}
```


----------



## fuxxor (12. Juli 2004)

Hallo Samuel,
dein Funktion funktioniert - danke!

Jetzt habe ich aber schon das nächste Problem.

mysql_query("INSERT INTO termine (Anfang, Ende, Ort, Beschreibung) values ('$Anfang', '$Ende', '$Ort', '$Beschreibung')");

$Anfang und $Ende sind beides Daten...

wie wandle ich denn vor dem INSERT die Daten um? Oder kann ich das innerhalb des INSERTs machen?


----------



## Samuel (12. Juli 2004)

wie du willst:
vor dem insert:


```
$Anfang = changeDateFormat($Anfang);
$Ende    = changeDateFormat($Ende);

mysql_query("INSERT INTO termine (Anfang, Ende, Ort, Beschreibung) values ('$Anfang', '$Ende', '$Ort', '$Beschreibung')");
```

im insert:


```
mysql_query("INSERT INTO termine (Anfang, Ende, Ort, Beschreibung) values (' ".changeDateFormat($Anfang)."', '".changeDateFormat($Ende)."', '$Ort', '$Beschreibung')");
```


----------



## fuxxor (12. Juli 2004)

cool!

Danke, dass Du auch gleich beide Möglichkeiten aufgefürt hast.


----------

